# Indian Almond Leaves



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Are Indian Almond Leaves good in betta tanks Does it improve anything 
or is it just used for breeding tanks 

what are the good and the bad points in having indian almond leaves in Tanks 
Please let me know ??


Thanks


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

coolprave said:


> Are Indian Almond Leaves good in betta tanks Does it improve anything
> or is it just used for breeding tanks
> 
> what are the good and the bad points in having indian almond leaves in Tanks
> ...


From what I understand it works as an natural antimicrobial and antifungal for the water and also promotes a healthy fish. Its said to help in the healing of fin rot and tears to the fins. I just ordered some today...I have never used them but I am all about preventive treatment.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

There are a lot of supposed benefits, though unfortunately, I don't think there is scientific evidence to back up the claims. That being said, many breeders swear by them and they have been used with betta fish in their country of origin for many years, particularly after being used for fighting (which you should never do!!!), or to condition for breeding.

The thing that most people do not like about them is how they discolor the water. I personally like a tannin colored tank, but many people want crystal clear water. Oak leaves are another alternative as they contain similar properties.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They release Tannins.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Both IAL and Oak leaf are 99% the same-they have antibacterial/fungal properties, help toughen fins/scales, ease stress, assist with longevity of the bubble nest, promote colonies of microorganisms, can slightly lower pH over time- to name a few good things the tannins can do for a fish.

As posted-the tanned water is what some hobbyist dislike-Too many leaves breaking down in a small volume of water can get toxic, however, as they break down/decomp-this naturally produces CO2 that can drive the pH down-making ammonia less toxic or converts it to ammonium-the damage occurs when you bump the pH back up with a partial water change or a top off with higher pH water.

The antibacterial/fungal properties can be killed in water temps over 110F

Since tannins are a natural product-you can't overdose it...Safe to use long term.

Tannins can be use for a general tonic, breeding, rearing/keeping fry and medication.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How many in a ten I am ordering 40 C grade.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> How many in a ten I am ordering 40 C grade.


It depends on what you want to use it for. As a general preventative, I'd say 2.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Where's a good reliable place to get those? :0 Don't mean to hijack OP thread 

Also what would be more easier to take care of? IAL or OL?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I ordered some from here today. Got this from another thread using the search function.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250855611675...84.m1423.l2648

I also just found out that the Toronto Zoo has a few trees growing in their greenhouse and my friend who's in charge of it is gonna put a bunch aside for me as well.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank's For the Info Everyone your info really helped cas here is srilanka we have IAL trees everywhere so its easy to find good leaves or can get it straight from the tree (i mean almost dried ones)


So thanks again


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been using IAL all my life from the start of raising bettas. In addition, since it is found naturally in bettas habitat, I would further encourage the use of it. More so, it is cheap and readily available for usage if purchased directly from Amy Lim. There are others too, but I been using her leaves and she does a good job cleaning it. Oak leaf is potentially an alternative, but I don't know if it has similar properties as IAL other than tanning the water. To be on the safe side and get the most out of keeping bettas, I use only IAL.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks im Gonna use some IAL Today on 2 of my tanks and c how my fish react to it. This is the 1st time they gonna be with IAL so i hope they enjoy it

Thanks for the info :thankyou: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

This following article on how to use IAL was done by amy Lim who I bought the IAL from...

Terminalia catappa (also known as Ketapang or Tropical Almond or Sea Almond or Indian Almond) leaves are becoming very popular as a natural medicine and water conditioner for aquarium use. This guide provides 5 suggestions on how to use them.

*Introduction*

Ketapang or Sea Almond or Indian Almond or Terminalia catappa leaves are known to most, if not all Asian breeders of blackwater tropical fishes, to be one of the best water conditioners to promote healing and breeding. They are known to have anti-bacteria and anti-fungal properties. Bettas are known to be induced to spawn by just putting a few of the leaves into their tank. Fish suffering finrot or injuries (such as spawning injuries) will definitely benefit from having the leaves in their quarantine tank. But they can be used for the usual aquariums too.

When soaked in water these leaves will leach a strong brown dye that is full of organic acids like humic acids and tannic acids. These may be useful for inhibiting many types of bacteria as well as to detoxify harmful heavy metals found in the aquarium.

It is no wonder that these leaves are often called "Miracle Leaves"

*How to use these leaves?*

There are at least 5 ways of using them in the aquarium (apart from using them as beautiful leaf-litter in terrariums for frogs, hermit crabs, scorpions and snakes).

*Method #1: Directly*

This method is simple: Simply put the leaves into your aquarium. After 1-3 days, if your leaves are completely soaked, they will be water-logged and sink. Apart from their benefical effects on the water, they will tan the water slightly (to a clear amber) and provide a very natural stream-bottom look to your aquarium.

How many leaves to use? Well, the simple answer is: As many as you like. But the more leaves you put the darker will be the water and the lower the PH will be (though it is unlikely to drop below 6.0). You can even use the leaves as the substrate in the tank together with bog wood or a tree stump with roots to create a fantastic Amazon look for blackwater fishes.

But as a rule of thumb, you may want to use a couple of small leaves or half to a quarter of a large leaf for a 1 gallon (4 litre) betta tank. If you are spawning the bettas, I would recommend sinking one or more leaves (for the female to hide in) and allowing at least one leaf to float. The male betta will probably build its nest under the floating leaf! With the bubble-nest pushing up the leaf, it will float for long enough for the fries to hatch and become free swimming. 

If you are using the leaves for a larger tank (say, for tetras, gouramis, arrowanas, apistos, plecos, or shrimps), I would recommend putting 2-3 large (or 4-6 small) leaves for every 25 gallons (100 litres). 

You do not really need to change the leaves until they begin to disintegrate in about 3 weeks to a month. In fact, if you have shrimps or plecos, they will devour them when they start to disintegrate.

*Method #2: Filter Bag Method*

In this method, you will need to get a filter bag (laundry netting or ladies stockings will also do). Crumple up 2-3 large leaves for every 25 gallons, and stuff it into the filter bag. Leave the bag in a compartment of the Overhead Filter near the inlet into the filter. If you use a Canister Filter, leave it in a bottom tray. (Do not simply stuff the leaves into the canister at the top, or you may end up with damaged impellers). The leaves will begin to tan the water in a couple of days. But it will disintegrate over 14-21 days and should be changed.

Remember that when you use filters in the tank, activated carbon will negate any tanning or good properties from the leaves. So the use of activated carbon is not recommended when using Indian Almond Leaves.

*Method #3: Soaking Separately.*

In this method, you will need a bucket or tub of water. Soak the leaves in the bucket. After a few days, you can pour the very tan water into your tank, and then top up (the bucket) with fresh water.

You can also add a spoon full of salt into the bucket (as preservative), and also run airpump to provide circulation and aeration for better results.

Using this method, you can leave the leaves in the bucket until the water from it ceases to be amber coloured.

*Method #4: Brewing Blackwater Extract*

This method is described in a separate guide: How to brew your own catappa blackwater extract 

*Method #5: Tea Cup Method*

In this method, you will make Indian Almond Tea using either Indian Almond Teabags or simply using the leaves directly.

If you use Teabags, make sure that the bags are hygenically produced with water insoluble material. You may buy such teabags on Ebay. Most teabags contain only one to one and a half leaf.

Put the teabag or a large leaf crumpled up into a cup, and add hot water. Leave it to cool. The water in the cup will have the appearance of strong tea by the time the water cools. Add what you need into the tank, and keep the rest (together with the leaf or the teabag) in the refrigerator. 

*Conclusion
*
Which method is better? It is really up to you! 

Remember to wash the leaves thoroughly if they are not already washed by your supplier. If they are washed, just rinse what you need over running water before using them.

Remember that quality leaves that have not been weather-beaten tend to take longer to leach out their beneficial properties, so be patient. If your leaves are weather-beaten, they may leach tannins very quickly, but most of the beneficial properties would already have been washed off by the rain before they are collected.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

My Question here is if IAL lower the PH levels does this mean I wil need to prepare my new water with some IAL a few days before a water change in order to not shock the fish when doing my water change?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

IAL doesn't lower pH that much. A pH change within 0.5 points will not shock your stock.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

.5 is a huge change.


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

It is in a chemistry laboratory. Not when you're dealing with aquariums. There are a few delicate species of fish which could die from a .5 change. Bettas are not one of them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is 7.6 to 7.1


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Bettas are crazy hardy. Ph change due to IAL will not effect bettas. You do not need to prepare it, though you can if you want. I don't see a difference, and my bettas are still healthy as usual. I will post up videos of my bettas when I find the time, you will see what I mean.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Well if they move to soft water they prefer it. Not all Bettas are hardy.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

SinX7 said:


> Where's a good reliable place to get those? :0 Don't mean to hijack OP thread
> 
> Also what would be more easier to take care of? IAL or OL?


amy-lim on eBay is a very reputable seller with good prices.

IAL and OL are very similar, I haven't used OL but I imagine they're about the same. OL are more work upfront for you, as you would need to collect them from somewhere without pesticides and then dry them.

I don't even bother to take the IAL out of my tanks, they're NPT and I have snails, so they disintegrate eventually. I keep wilds though, so the natural leaf litter is beneficial to their peace of mind.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bobs tropical plants. You get 40 C grade for 12.00$. It also says the money supports natives.


----------



## coolprave (Oct 8, 2012)

I tried the IAL and the fish seem to like it very much and they look more relaxed i just put a few leaves in to my bucket with water and leave it for about two days before putting the water to the tanks and i have half a leaf in each of my tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I will use 1 or 2 leaves. You live in Sri Lanka how many Cypt plants do you see there?


----------

